# Weather section in the Image & Video Gallery



## toodamnice (Feb 9, 2012)

I will state upfront that I am new here. And as such it may be a bit presumptuous of me to start a poll so soon. If it is I am sorry. I am doing this because I have been a Canon owner for many years and love weather and storm chasing. I know from Flickr, StormTrack and other such sites that many awesome pictures and videos of weather are taken with Canons so I feel a section for weather here is a good idea. That being said I think any weather section should be limited to pictures in which active weather is the main subject matter. 

Here are some good examples:

Storm structure
Sunrises/sunsets in which clouds are present
Lightning
Atmospheric optics - halos, rainbows, moon bows, sun dogs, etc.
Rare clouds (lenticular, etc.)
Tornadoes (rare clouds? )
Blizzards

Please consider this poll and vote for the option that you think best serves the forum.

Thanks,

Chris Kincaid

T2i x2, Tokie 11-16, Canon 15-85, Canon 50 F1.4, Canon 70-300


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

I voted yes, now post some of your images! Just create a new topic in landscape or other appropriate area for now.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is some of my work that I humbly share with the many great photographers here. I think these are perfect examples of what should be posted in a weather image section.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 10, 2012)

Good job, nice!

I love your road picture -- very foreboding and with a real cinematic look. It feels "active."


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

That 2nd pic in particular is great. Caught the leading edge of a front, with the sharp gradient between blue sky, rain shower, lightning, and darkness. Cool.


----------

